# Is that a dog or a panther?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie running away


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Wooohoo! Look at Mac Man lookin' all good and stuff!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I love those panther shots  He looks great 
I have a few good ones of Dosia too


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That is a Siberian tiger


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> That is a Siberian tiger


Word!! That's what I was thinking! Hims looks like a little baby tiger. Great pic!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------

